# Training Treats



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

What do people use as training treats? We are closer to getting a Maltese puppy (though still awhile away) and I was curious how people trained while avoiding calorie overload. Looking at puppy calculators, it seems like a Maltese puppy would eat somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 calories. Our current puppy eats 7 times that and stays skinny. We like Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw single ingredient treats. But seems like much less wiggle room with a very tiny dog.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When we were doing Canine Good Citizen, I used tiny pieces of carrot. I also like Cocotherapy's Coco-Charme which are tiny organic coconut treats. We like the blueberry and pumpkin flavors.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

When training Abella I use TINY pieces of carrot or apple. When occasionally using package treats like Stella & Chewy's freeze-Dried I cut them in very small pieces. I find its not about the size of the treat but that they are getting a treat and of coarse lots of praise to go along with it. I would also carry extra Abella treats with me to puppy classes and training classes so I could hand them out to people that wanted to give her treats - This way I knew exactly what she was getting and could control her input without depriving Abella (or them) of giving her treats. 

I should add that even a piece of her regular dried food works as a treat - then I just subtract that from her breakfast or dinner portion. Abella is VERY food motivated so she is very easy to train.

Have you nailed down your maltese breeder? 💞


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

maggieh said:


> When we were doing Canine Good Citizen, I used tiny pieces of carrot. I also like Cocotherapy's Coco-Charme which are tiny organic coconut treats. We like the blueberry and pumpkin flavors.


Thanks for the brand tips.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> When training Abella I use TINY pieces of carrot or apple. When occasionally using package treats like Stella & Chewy's freeze-Dried I cut them in very small pieces. I find its not about the size of the treat but that they are getting a treat and of coarse lots of praise to go along with it. I would also carry extra Abella treats with me to puppy classes and training classes so I could hand them out to people that wanted to give her treats - This way I knew exactly what she was getting and could control her input without depriving Abella (or them) of giving her treats.
> 
> I should add that even a piece of her regular dried food works as a treat - then I just subtract that from her breakfast or dinner portion. Abella is VERY food motivated so she is very easy to train.
> 
> Have you nailed down your maltese breeder? 💞


This is good advice. Thank you. Yes, I think very small pieces should work. We would like to go with Chrisman if they are still breeding in 2022. They are not sure. Otherwise, I think Josymir who was very welcoming and said to circle back next year when she has a better sense of her litters. I still do like Stone Ridge Maltese as well even though some here have raised some doubts.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Have you nailed down your maltese breeder? 💞


By the way, where did you get Abella? We aren't wedded to a local breeder and are willing to fly the puppy home or have a flight nanny fly to us. We did that with our first and are doing it with our second. Something in driving distance is nice but not required. Is your breeder still breeding?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I also use carrots. Boy do they love them.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

jsbrook said:


> What do people use as training treats? We are closer to getting a Maltese puppy (though still awhile away) and I was curious how people trained while avoiding calorie overload. Looking at puppy calculators, it seems like a Maltese puppy would eat somewhere in the neighborhood of 230 calories. Our current puppy eats 7 times that and stays skinny. We like Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried raw single ingredient treats. But seems like much less wiggle room with a very tiny dog.


You might ask the breeder. My Maltese-Wanna-Be doesn't like carrots, apples, or any veggie for that matter. He'll only eat them if well mixed with meat. 

He doesn't like most manufactured dog treats, but does appreciate salmon jerky on occasion. He's not as crazy over chicken or beef jerky. A trainer told me to try canned Vienna Sausages cut very small. That works but if training and needing them often....well, can't be very nutritious.

Good luck with finding just the right treat. I've had the groomer, the vet, and my local garden nursery offer him treats. I always tell them that he doesn't like treats. No one believes me till Whspy sniffs what their offering and walks away. 

Very interested in seeing what everyone else is using. I could use a healthy treat for Whispy!

Lainie


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Kobe is super picky too. He won’t take many treats. No biscuits, no bones, nothing he has to chew to hard on. He doesn’t care for carrots even though when he was smaller he loved them. Same with apples. His store bought treat have to be broke up tiny for him to even consider items then only if I put them in his bowl. He has one very specific treat that he will take for training and that’s only when I break them up too. That’s his Blue Buffalo Blue Bits Natural Soft-Moist Training dog treats.


----------

